# New Timeshare on Hyatt Grand Cypress Property



## Bill4728 (May 16, 2008)

*New Hyatt TS in Orlando*

There will be anew Hyatt TS in Orlando


			
				street talk said:
			
		

> ORLANDO, FL: Hyatt will begin a total renovation of its 25-year-old Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress in October of this year, spending $65 million on the project. In conjunction with the hotel renovation are plans for a new 100-unit Hyatt Grand Vacation Club development next to the hotel. The new timeshare resort will share the hotel’s amenities.
> 
> Because the timeshare building is still in the planning stages, little information about its details is available at this time
> 
> ...


----------



## asis (May 17, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> There will be anew Hyatt TS in Orlando




Bill,

That is what I have heard also about Orlando. I believe this is to be built and finished n 2012.

Looks like Hyatt is moving up and up.


----------



## ral (May 17, 2008)

Anyone else read about the 100 timeshare units to be built by Hyatt on the property of the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress in Orlando, FL?

http://streettalkblog.com/?p=2518

I also see that this information is also on Kal's Information Page:

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCNew.htm


----------



## jerseygirl (May 17, 2008)

Well ... Orlando certainly has its share of nice timeshares, but I love the Hyatt Grand Cypress property so no complaints from me.


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2008)

ral said:


> Anyone else read about the 100 timeshare units to be built by Hyatt on the property of the Hyatt Regency Grand Cypress in Orlando, FL?
> 
> http://streettalkblog.com/?p=2518
> 
> ...


 
I had heard about the new Orlando property for some time, but dismissed it because I felt it is ridiculous.  Who woulda thunk!  Add this one to the 250 timeshares that are in Orlando already.  It might be a Hyatt property where the value decreases over time.  The supply and demand curve is totally backwards on that one.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 17, 2008)

The Hyatt Grand Cypress is a fantastic resort.  I was always wondering when they would turn that into a timeshare resort.  Great to hear.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> I had heard about the new Orlando property for some time, but dismissed it because I felt it is ridiculous.  Who woulda thunk!  Add this one to the 250 timeshares that are in Orlando already.  It might be a Hyatt property where the value decreases over time.  The supply and demand curve is totally backwards on that one.



Orlando, Las Vegas, Branson and Williamsburg are just sales outposts for the major resort groups.  Think of it as an owner funded sales and marketing center.

As long as the total number of units in these sales and marketing centers are small in relation to the overall vacation club unit total, then it's a sound strategy.

That's because there is so much breakage from owners who never use their timeshare intervals that the overcapacity rented cheaply to guests at these destinations more than makes up for the increased demand at other resorts in those resort groups.

And, new owners fuel the growth and expansion of the resort group.  The only owners who are totally screwed are owners at stand alone resorts in those areas.


----------



## asis (May 17, 2008)

Dose anybody have any information on Hyatt approval,plans,permits at a county or city planning department in Orlando?

I would love to see some good hard info like Maui, I like Kal heard about a year ago about this Hyatt Disneyworld but I would love to have some government approvals etc.

Hyatt has a game plan and they know how to make things happen


----------



## Denise L (May 17, 2008)

I've always thought of Orlando as full of so many timeshares and fairly easy to trade into, so it surprises me that Hyatt will sell timeshares there.  I wonder who will buy there, and whether it will be popular.  Will any of us use our Hyatt points to stay there?  I'm sure it will be nice, but there are a lot of nice timeshares in Orlando. I like Hyatt with its boutique-like resorts in special locations. 

Interesting news!

Still waiting and hoping for that SoCal location.  San Francisco too. Can't wait for Manhattan, but have to seriously acquire more points before I can book anything there.


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> ...there is so much breakage from owners who never use their timeshare intervals that the overcapacity rented cheaply to guests at these destinations more than makes up for the increased demand at other resorts in those resort groups.
> 
> And, new owners fuel the growth and expansion of the resort group. The only owners who are totally screwed are owners at stand alone resorts in those areas.


 
The point suggested here is that a buyer at Orlando will not likely reserve in Orlando but rather use the points elsewhere.  The downside of that ownership is it will place increased pressure on other HVC resorts to accomodate the Orlando owners usage.  If the owner subsequently decides to sell, (s)he will be in a similar situation as other Orlando owners.  The only saving grace would be for a buyer to pick up Hyatt points at a discount.  It's difficult to see Hyatt taking an Orlando resale on ROFR.

But maybe the target Hyatt owners are grandparents who want to take the grandkids to see the mouse.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 17, 2008)

Kal said:


> The point suggested here is that a buyer at Orlando will not likely reserve in Orlando but rather use the points elsewhere.  The downside of that ownership is it will place increased pressure on other HVC resorts to accomodate the Orlando owners usage.  If the owner subsequently decides to sell, (s)he will be in a similar situation as other Orlando owners.  The only saving grace would be for a buyer to pick up Hyatt points at a discount.  It's difficult to see Hyatt taking an Orlando resale on ROFR.
> 
> But maybe the target Hyatt owners are grandparents who want to take the grandkids to see the mouse.



Yes, this is what I mean and I agree with most of your conclusions.  

My point is that there could be sufficient breakage at other Hyatt resorts to accommodate Orlando owners who decide to go there instead of their home resort.

I don't believe that Hyatt Orlando owners will suffer as much negative pressure on resales as other Orlando resorts because there will be a price point at which resale buyers will buy into Orlando for the opportunity to reserve other Hyatt resorts.  It will depend mostly on the maintenance fees charged at the Orlando Hyatt resort.


----------



## Kal (May 18, 2008)

My biggest concern is that the Orlando location is quite different from Hyatt's approach in creating resorts in unique, botique locations.  Orlando seems to be a part of a larger business model other than the "me too" outward appearance.  That business model probably has more to do with competitive occupancy rates at the hotel rather than strictly a timeshare placement.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 18, 2008)

Kal said:


> My biggest concern is that the Orlando location is quite different from Hyatt's approach in creating resorts in unique, botique locations.  Orlando seems to be a part of a larger business model other than the "me too" outward appearance.  That business model probably has more to do with competitive occupancy rates at the hotel rather than strictly a timeshare placement.



So, you are worried about damaging the Hyatt Vacation Club brand?

I can say this about the Hyatt Grand Cypress Resort.  It is a very special place.  I love that resort.  I would say that of all the resorts I've stayed at, the Hyatt Grand Cypress would be the best able to complete with the Disney Resorts.

That resort is a lot like the Hyatt Maui.  It's almost as if they designed them at about the same time.  I haven't been there in a while.  But, that is what I remember of it.


----------



## timeos2 (May 18, 2008)

*And even more just down the street*

I fail to see why Hilton feels they need to build more timeshares in Orlando (and LV).  They are barely underway with their all too LV, completely out of character with Orlando 12 story towers on Palm Parkway not 2 miles from Grand Cypress and now they announce more timeshares at GC?  They are certainly a successful operation so they must know that they can market all this inventory but if I were a Hilton Club owner I'd want to see far more diversity in locations and NEW locations rather than just more new units in the same places. Wyndham seems to be much better at finding new locales in addition to adding more in the big 3 or 4 sites everyone else does.


----------



## Kal (May 18, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> So, you are worried about damaging the Hyatt Vacation Club brand?
> 
> I can say this about the Hyatt Grand Cypress Resort. It is a very special place. I love that resort. I would say that of all the resorts I've stayed at, the Hyatt Grand Cypress would be the best able to complete with the Disney Resorts.
> 
> That resort is a lot like the Hyatt Maui. It's almost as if they designed them at about the same time. I haven't been there in a while. But, that is what I remember of it.


 
I'm not worried about the brand image and without doubt the Grand Cypress is spectacular.  In a perfect world Hyatt can only accomodate a given number of new properties in this expansion cycle.  I would much prefer other locations which I feel are far more desireable for at least a 7-day stay.  

As mentioned we can all get into Orlando in ways to economically take advantage of the excessive timeshare glut.  From a dollar$ and cents perspective I would spend cash for an Orlando stay and use my Hyatt points at other very desireable HVC locations where the cost of a stay would otherwise be very spendy AND difficult to obtain.  If I had a choice between Hyatt Maui and Orlando it would be a very easy decision.  I'll watch the mouse on YouTube.


----------



## asis (May 18, 2008)

Kal said:


> I'm not worried about the brand image and without doubt the Grand Cypress is spectacular.  In a perfect world Hyatt can only accomodate a given number of new properties in this expansion cycle.  I would much prefer other locations which I feel are far more desireable for at least a 7-day stay.
> 
> As mentioned we can all get into Orlando in ways to economically take advantage of the excessive timeshare glut.  From a dollar$ and cents perspective I would spend cash for an Orlando stay and use my Hyatt points at other very desireable HVC locations where the cost of a stay would otherwise be very spendy AND difficult to obtain.  If I had a choice between Hyatt Maui and Orlando it would be a very easy decision.  I'll watch the mouse on YouTube.



Kal,

I know you and Carmel85 really did a great job on Maui do you have any planning or actual approvals of this new resort in Orlando?

The only thing that i can think of why Hyatt is going to Orlando is land is cheap (owned it for a long time) and  the Hyatt brand to the world exposure because many many people love disney world.

 Lets just hope Hyatt builds MAUI before the Mouse.


----------



## mesamirage (May 18, 2008)

I'm in the camp that its one of the best marketing locations as far as number of people coming thru the Hotel/Resort.  I'm guessing we have some Hyatt executive looking at a lower number of presentations presented and they decided to add Orlando for mainly marketing purposes.

I just hope all Orlando weeks are like 1300 point weeks so that they reflect true points value versus the rest of our resorts.

I do think this is a mistake by Hyatt for the overall quality and integrity of the Hyatt system being an elite system.


----------



## sullco (May 18, 2008)

*Hyatt becomes a "sales office" for Bonita Springs*

Just to add to the "grassy knoll-type" speculation:  The debacle at Bonita Springs cries out for more marketing clout and more tours to be able to sell it out.  You can bet that HVC will, like MVCI does, sell Bonita Springs from Orlando.  

Another possibility--as I have always understood it, the Orlando Hyatt has been owned by Asian investors.  Perhaps they want in on the HVC concept in the same way that other partners have joint ventured almost all of HVC's deals.

I too am astounded that they would add to the Orlando glut and dilute their exclusivity message to consumers--it doesn't make sense unless the above two speculations are correct.


----------



## tahoeJoe (May 18, 2008)

sullco said:


> Just to add to the "grassy knoll-type" speculation:  The debacle at Bonita Springs cries out for more marketing clout and more tours to be able to sell it out.  You can bet that HVC will, like MVCI does, sell Bonita Springs from Orlando.
> .



What is "the debacle at Bonita Springs"? Also, I agree that Hyatt will sell Bonita Springs AND Siesta Key AND mayby even a new Key West property should that see the light of day. 

-TJ


----------



## sullco (May 19, 2008)

Debacle in the sense that the resort should be much further along by now--the partnership with WCI appears to be a terrible mistake in that there was virtually no marketing edge gained by the affiliation and that feet were dragged by WCI in addressing the eagle's nest issue.

The sales office is a ghost town and the cost per sale for the first (what is it) six year of marketing and sales is way out of line.

The project is pretty, but the lack of beachfront is a real problem.  Not much can be done with that, but if WCI is replaced, things have to improve.

Plenty of sales talent has either left the Bonita Springs building or passed on it completely.  Despite the HVC reputation.


----------



## benjaminb13 (May 22, 2008)

Denise L said:


> I've always thought of Orlando as full of so many timeshares and fairly easy to trade into, so it surprises me that Hyatt will sell timeshares there.  I wonder who will buy there, and whether it will be popular.  Will any of us use our Hyatt points to stay there?  I'm sure it will be nice, but there are a lot of nice timeshares in Orlando. I like Hyatt with its boutique-like resorts in special locations.
> 
> Interesting news!
> 
> Still waiting and hoping for that SoCal location.  San Francisco too. Can't wait for Manhattan, but have to seriously acquire more points before I can book anything there.




Waiting on Newport beach hopefully.
Anyway, I hear you denise-
It just doesnt seem like the Hyatt to build in Orlando which is the "resort factory"of the world, just like Vega
Id be interested to know their reasoning behind this-


----------



## capjak (May 22, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> I fail to see why Hilton feels they need to build more timeshares in Orlando (and LV).  They are barely underway with their all too LV, completely out of character with Orlando 12 story towers on Palm Parkway not 2 miles from Grand Cypress and now they announce more timeshares at GC?  They are certainly a successful operation so they must know that they can market all this inventory but if I were a Hilton Club owner I'd want to see far more diversity in locations and NEW locations rather than just more new units in the same places. Wyndham seems to be much better at finding new locales in addition to adding more in the big 3 or 4 sites everyone else does.



It's HYATT not Hilton....sax and violins....nevermind.


----------

